# Mouse e tastiera morti sul server grafico

## Antonio71

Questo è un problema strano perchè tutte e due le tastiere e tutti e due i mouse funzionano su console ma non su interfaccia grafica.

Ok andiamo per gradi.

Al portatile ho collegato 3 periferiche usb (webcam, hd esterno, mouse/tastiera cordless) e tutte funzionanti almeno presumo anche la webcam dato che da console posso montare le partizioni del hd esterno, usare il mouse e la tastiera cordless (ho installato gpm per la gestione del mouse in console) e non vedo per quale motivo non dovrei poter accedere alla webcam a sto punto.

```

# lsusb

Bus 007 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub

Bus 006 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub

Bus 005 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub

Bus 004 Device 002: ID 045e:009d Microsoft Corp. 

Bus 004 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub

Bus 003 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub

Bus 002 Device 003: ID 064e:a110 Suyin Corp. HP Webcam

Bus 002 Device 002: ID 1058:1003 Western Digital Technologies, Inc. 

Bus 002 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002 Linux Foundation 2.0 root hub

Bus 001 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002 Linux Foundation 2.0 root hub

```

Come dicevo sulla console non ci sono problemi mentre se avvio i server grafico non ho più il controllo di niente e posso solo passare al riavvio brutale.

Leggendo la documentazione sul come configurare il server X ho visto che ci sono da configurare le policy di hal ed è quello che ho fatto unitamente al aggiungere la riga che sblocca la combinazione di tasti ctrl+alt+backspace per uscire da X ma neanche questa serve a qualcosa (già se la tastiera non funge è un pò difficile che senta la pressione dei tasti  :Smile:  ).

Inoltre sempre stando alla documentazione il server X dovrebbe essere progettato per partire senza neanche il file di configurazione ma come penso abbiate capito non sono molto fortunato e quindi a me senza il file xorg.conf dice che non può aprire i  driver della nvidia e tutta la pappardella di rito (mtrr compilato nel kernel, agpgart come modulo e messo in kernel-2.6 + update-modules e viene caricato correttamente al avvio, driver della nvidia correttamente compilati e vengono caricati al boot).

Oltre a questo, già c'è del altro, i file di log non dicono assolutamente nulla nel senso che la loro dimensione in byte è pari a 0 ergo sono vuoti

```

-rw-r--r-- 1 root    root          0 14 dic 15.12 xdm.log

-rw-r--r-- 1 root    root          0 14 dic  2010 Xorg.0.log

```

salvo quando provo ad avviare startx o xdm senza il file /etc/X11/xorg.conf perchè in quel caso si ferma ai problemi dei driver nvidia senza per altro aggiungere un bel niente su mouse e tastiera.

Qualche consiglio, suggerimento, bestemmia, imprecazione ? ...... a lourdes ci vado per Natale  :Smile:  non c'è bisogno che mi ci mandiate prima  :Smile: 

edit: Ho riscritto a mano il file xorg.conf prendendo spunto da quello che uso con un altro linux che ho in una partizione del portatile ma non cambia assolutamente nulla. 

Grazie per le risposte.

Antonio

----------

## Dun

agpgart come modulo? why?

Questa mania dei moduli che alla fine diventano always-on non la capisco...

Anyway, metti vesa come driver per ora, e debugga il resto, dimodo da isolare il problema.

----------

## ciro64

Già provato a fare un

```

# emerge $(qlist -IC x11-drivers) -1

# Xorg -configure

# mv /root/xorg.conf.new /etc/X11/xorg.conf
```

Con nvidia proprietari xorg.conf lo riterrei necessaraio anche per poter aggiungere le vare Option (triplebuffer, coolbits, addargbglxvisuals ecc ecc  :Smile: )

inoltre: dbus e hald vengono avviati nel runlevel di default ?

----------

## Dun

 *ciro64 wrote:*   

> Già provato a fare un
> 
> ```
> 
> # emerge $(qlist -IC x11-drivers) -1
> ...

 

Ma anche per provare manualmente vesa e vedere se cosi' X parte  :Wink: 

----------

## Antonio71

 *Dun wrote:*   

> agpgart come modulo? why?
> 
> Questa mania dei moduli che alla fine diventano always-on non la capisco...
> 
> Anyway, metti vesa come driver per ora, e debugga il resto, dimodo da isolare il problema.

 

Non capisco il tuo stupore. Compili agpgart come modulo, lo fai caricare al boot e te ne dimentichi.

Sinceramente non capisco la mania dei kernel dinosaurini. Il kernel deve essere piccolo, massimo 600kb, e snello. Tutto il resto modulare compresi i supporti per i filesystem e la console che possono tranquillamente essere caricati in ram  :Smile: 

Certo concordo che in caso di problemi il dinosauro debba partire al boot tutto intero ... ma in caso di non problemi no.

----------

## lucapost

Secondo me questo problema è legato ad hal

----------

## Antonio71

 *Dun wrote:*   

>  *ciro64 wrote:*   Già provato a fare un
> 
> ```
> 
> # emerge $(qlist -IC x11-drivers) -1
> ...

 

dbus e hald partono in default. vesa da lo stesso problema.

----------

## xdarma

 *Antonio71 wrote:*   

>  e quindi a me senza il file xorg.conf dice che non può aprire i  driver della nvidia e tutta la pappardella di rito (mtrr compilato nel kernel, agpgart come modulo e messo in kernel-2.6 + update-modules e viene caricato correttamente al avvio, driver della nvidia correttamente compilati e vengono caricati al boot).
> 
> 

 

Modulo nvidia compilato e caricato.

Xorg non può aprire i moduli (cioé non ti dice "not found").

Non è problema di permessi? Tipo che non appartieni al gruppo video?

 *Antonio71 wrote:*   

> se avvio i server grafico non ho più il controllo di niente e posso solo passare al riavvio brutale.

 

Magari per il momento modifica la configurazione di /etc/acpi/default.sh modificando "init 0" in "init 6" in modo da usare il tasto dell'accensione per riavviare senza dover staccare la spina. Poi quando funziona tutto rimetti "init 0" per spegnere.

----------

## Antonio71

 *xdarma wrote:*   

>  *Antonio71 wrote:*    e quindi a me senza il file xorg.conf dice che non può aprire i  driver della nvidia e tutta la pappardella di rito (mtrr compilato nel kernel, agpgart come modulo e messo in kernel-2.6 + update-modules e viene caricato correttamente al avvio, driver della nvidia correttamente compilati e vengono caricati al boot).
> 
>  
> 
> Modulo nvidia compilato e caricato.
> ...

 

Dire non posso usare nessuna delle due tastiere credo abbia un significato .... stacco la spina non per capriccio ma perchè non posso fare altro indipendentemente dai runlevel e tutto il resto. Non sono i runlevel a determinare le cose e neanche se puoi o non puoi usare una periferica. I runlevel determinano solo le propietà di avvio dei servizi.

Sicuramente sono pirla io e ho sbagliato qualcosa ma se quando entro in modalità X non posso fare altro che spegnere brutalmente questo avrà un siginificato

Forse dopo quasi 20anni significa che una distro devo crearmela .... forse riuscirò ad essere soddisfatto e ad avare sotto il sedere quello che voglio io e non quello che altri decidono cazzo.

----------

## marziods

ciao, 

Il tuo problema io lo avevo quando partiva gnome ed era dovuto ad hald... (mi ero scordato di inserirlo in avvio   :Embarassed:  ) ... non capendo e non volendo brutalmente uccidere il sistema ogni volta, avevo tirato su il demone sshd e da remoto riuscivo ad uscire da X e anche a vedere cio che succedeva. Quindi se hai un altra macchina prova a capire tramite un client ssh cosa realmente accade quando avvi X.

una cosa... non è sempre vero che la tastiera non funzioni sempre.... in teoria con fn + Alt + R-Sist  + B dovresti riavviare istantaneamente... 

ciao e buon Natale

----------

## stifler83

Io ho lo stesso problema, secondo me c'è puzza di hal. Se fosse cosi devo dire che hanno rotto le palle con la modifica delle policy =) 

----------

## stifler83

Ok per quello che mi riguarda ho risolto. Procedo ad illustrare la mia soluzione

Lanciando

```
equery u xorg-server
```

Ottendo il seguente risultato

```

- - debug   : Enable extra debug codepaths, like asserts and extra output. If you want to get meaningful backtraces see http://www.gentoo.org/proj/en/qa/backtraces.xml

- - dmx     : Build the Distributed Multiheaded X server

- - hal     : Enable Hardware Abstraction Layer (HAL) support (WARNING: Try to avoid this. Deprecated method of accessing hardware.)

+ + ipv6    : Adds support for IP version 6

- - kdrive  : Build the kdrive X servers

- - minimal : Install a very minimal build (disables, for example, plugins, fonts, most drivers, non-critical features)

+ + nptl    : Enable support for Native POSIX Threads Library, the new threading module (requires linux-2.6 or better usually)

+ + sdl     : Adds support for Simple Direct Layer (media library)

- - tslib   : Build with tslib support for touchscreen devices

+ + xorg    : Build the Xorg X server (HIGHLY RECOMMENDED)

```

andando ad abilitare la flag hal, mouse e tastiera tornano a funzionare. Questa soluzione va bene per chi utilizza xorg-server-1.7.7-r1, se hai una versione di xorg-server-1.8 o maggiore c'è un altro tipo di gestione che non utilizza piu hal.   :Cool: 

----------

